# FS/FT : Leiarius Pictus Catfish 9 Inch $20 (Last Week Available)



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

Leiarius Pictus catfish 9 inches $20
he is in good health eating sinking and floating pellets
has brown spots and a lighter stripe going down his body
very long whiskers ( which is why i liked this catfish ) and also tall sailfin ontop
getting too big for my tank



























looks exactly like this youtube video
Leiarius pictus - YouTube

Will also consider trades for other freshwater fish

this will prob be the last week for this guy,
if i don't find a home for him by next sunday 
he will be given to a fish store most likely


----------



## ThePhoenix (Jul 23, 2012)

Macframalama might be interested


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

he is cool, if me and phoenix can figure out when he is coming up , i could definitely house him for sure,pretty cool.....


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

sure just let me know if you guys decide to pick him up and give him a new home


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

for sure i will let you know as soon as a plan is hatched...


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

price is dropped to 30 if you are still interested
if nothing else comes up im prob going to trade him in at the pet store and just get a little store credit towards another fish or something


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

alright for sure , i dont want to see that guy go to a shop... i will kick my planning into high gear


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

yea i really don't want to see this guy go to a shop either
but plan to get some new fish to change up my tank and he has to go first incase i get small guys that will be eaten


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

this will prob be the last week for this guy,
if i don't find a home for him by next sunday 
he will be given to a fish store most likely


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

price drop to $28


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

price reduced to $26


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

will take if you can deliver


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

sorry unfortunatly i dont have a car at the moment so i am looking for pickup if possible
located near e34th and victoria drive


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

price reduced to $22


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

How is this guy with other fish in the tank? I've got a 180g with 7 featherfin cats and a large sailfin cat...

These guys max out at around 24", correct? (calling Charles here!)

Mac, if I take him and he doesn't work out, I can probably house him until either you get over here or until Phoenix goes to visit you and can take him.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

works for me , and i think 24" is a stretch i think maybe 20" is a more realistic number


Elle said:


> How is this guy with other fish in the tank? I've got a 180g with 7 featherfin cats and a large sailfin cat..."
> 
> These guys max out at around 24", correct? (calling Charles here!)
> 
> Mac, if I take him and he doesn't work out, I can probably house him until either you get over here or until Phoenix goes to visit you and can take him.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> works for me , and i think 24" is a stretch i think maybe 20" is a more realistic number


every thing i read says 23" in captivity...


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

i agree with macframalama
he will prob top off at 20" unless you have a massive tank for him to grow to 23-24"


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

and he is friendly with all the other fish in my tank
doesn't bother any of them


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

dropped to 20$ this will be the last call


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

thats a crazy nice fish for a even crazier deal,


----------

